# Rainbow cube



## calekewbs (Nov 9, 2009)

hey, I recently found out about rainbow cubes and thought that they look fun. I like trying new puzzles and figuring them out myself. Is there any kind of description on this cube? core? what it turns around? I don't want a tutorial, just a definition of the cube. thanks!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

ask RainBowBoy, he'll tell you.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 9, 2009)

the core is the same of the dino cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> the core is the same of the dino cube



or maybe the core of a dino cube is a rainbbow cube


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 9, 2009)

The core is an 8-armed spider, so it turns on 8 axes, i.e. the 8 corners of a dino cube, or the 8 triangular faces on a rainbow cube.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

All you need to know is that it poses no challenge whatsoever,


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 9, 2009)

i can't solve a dino cube.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 9, 2009)

really? lol wow. It kinda looked challenging.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i can't solve a dino cube.



do you have one?


----------



## Zubon (Nov 9, 2009)

I have one. 

I got it on a whim so I hadn't thought about a solution like I usually do when I get new twisty puzzles.

When I first I thought I should try and find some commutators before scrambling it to help me. RUR'U' X3 returns the cube to it's original state. Ok... whatever.....then I scrambled it.

I was messing around with it and without even trying......It solved itself......

WTF?!?!

The puzzle reminds me a lot of the platypus puzzle with axes on the bottom diagonals as well as the top. Once you solve everything in the bottom, the last layer automatically solves itself.

It's a good puzzle to give your girlfriend or someone.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i can't solve a dino cube.
> ...



i also custom made a skewb, skewb ultimate, and a dogic(on UltiateMagicCube)


----------

